# A Chaos Space Marine turns and struggles to redeem himself...



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ei guys.. Just want your opinion about a possible fanfiction plot... The titles says it all.... TNX:victory::grin:


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

The best he could hope for in any kind of official sense would be the Emperor's Peace.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually, it depends on what kind of chaos marine you are talking about. A traitor from one of the original legions would never be forgiven, as he is partly responsible for all the death and destruction of the Heresy.

A marine who has gone traitor or rogue relatively recently might be able to redeem himself as hailene mentions, in death, but that does not mean that before he dies he cannot take other traitors with him.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

See:

Cypher, the Fallen Angel; the Badab War (sub-categories: the Lamenters, the Mantis Warriors, the Executioners).

Cypher is quite possibly loyal, despite the fact that he's pretty much the most hunted man in the galaxy, by the Dark Angels and their successors (even if only the uppermost ranks know what's really going on).

During the Badab War, the named chapters renounced the rule of the Emperor - but then after Lufgt Huron fell, they tried to be accepted back into the Imperial fold. They were subjected to a 100 year crusade of penance, which is on the verge of being finished in the modern 40k universe.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Those 3 Chapters didn't renounce the Emperor, they supported Lufgt Huron in a misguided belief they were defending Astartes autonomy from High Lord rule.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Asmodai specializes in helping fallen dark angels Redeem themselves.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

So in a sense, Chaos is more forgiving: Chaos doesn't mind if you served the Emperor before, but the Emperor gets pissed if you ever served Chaos. Thats why they say that Chaos is an equal opportunity employer. :grin:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Huh? I could have sworn that I wrote "Imperium", not "Emperor". My bad.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Imperium would never accept a former traitor, no matter how 'redeemed' he might appear- once a traitor alwys a traitor, and he's commited betrayal twice!


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> The Imperium would never accept a former traitor, no matter how 'redeemed' he might appear- once a traitor alwys a traitor, and he's commited betrayal twice!


Depends on who's deemed someone a traitor. The Imperium is a collosal organisation and one arm doesnt always agree with another, just because the Ecclisiarchy mounted an attack on Fenris deciding the space wolves were heretics doesnt mean that other parts of the imperium wont still welcome the wolves with open arms.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tnx for the myriad of inputs guys.. Keep 'em coming:grin:


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

well it depends on how far gone you are like if you have chaos mutations then no. but if you are perfectly in line with the rest of the astartes phisically then you might be able to.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

sundrinker said:


> well it depends on how far gone you are like if you have chaos mutations then no. but if you are perfectly in line with the rest of the astartes phisically then you might be able to.


Mutation or not, most traitors will never be able to. If I were an Iron Warrior, I've turned my back on the Emperor for ten thousand years but one day I realize I was wrong and want to seek redemption, it doesn't matter if I have zero mutation the Imperium is never taking me back alive or dead.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I figure, at BEST, a Chaos space marine could expect his name to be stricken from his chapter's list of warriors. As if he never existed. So future generations of space marines won't know the dishonor of his duplicity.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I would assume they'd just be killed as soon as they were recognised. Whether slowly or quickly would depend on the person in charge though...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Mutation or not, most traitors will never be able to. If I were an Iron Warrior, I've turned my back on the Emperor for ten thousand years but one day I realize I was wrong and want to seek redemption, it doesn't matter if I have zero mutation the Imperium is never taking me back alive or dead.


I reckon you could blag it :grin:

If you had no mutations and no obvious signs of Chaos corruption, you could abandon the heretics and rejoin the Imperials claiming to have gotten lost(!) or being the sole survivor of some distant conflict, and just simply deny any questions that come your way about Chaos!

You may intially be treated suspiciously, but given time could merge yourself back in with Imperial society


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There is a great story in Galaxy in Flames about a traitor Smurf turned plague marine who repents. He didn't last too long though, IIRC.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

has there ever been a case of a marine being accepted back after turning renegade. i know about the mantis warriors as i read the deathwatch novels. also as a point of reference i dont think any renegade would b accepted back just look at the soul drinkers no mater how good theis intensions are.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

If a renegade(who wants to redeem himself) saves , for example, a chapter master, he could be accepted back( or at least into the chapter whom's master he has saved), this subject has always had my attraction, for it immediately add character to your character(xD) or unit. I think especially the space wolves would like such an heroic feat by an ex-traitor(they don't think that heavily about the high lords, and would do anything to upset them) and then the ex-traitor would earn a honorable position in the wolf lords' personal wolf guard
Hope my reply helps ;D


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Firstly, your character has to have some means to get rid of the Chaos stench on him. Especially if hes the 10000 years old type of Chaos Marine. Any decent Librarian or Inquisitor could smell him from miles away.

Secondly, the Chaos Gods are not as lazy as the Emperor, they reward and punish almost instantly. Which means that your character would die the moment he decides to renounce the Chaos Gods. At least thats what I think.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It all depends on how they were deemed a traitor, if it was simply standing up for Astartes autonomy like in the Badab War then there's a good chance they'll be accepted back eventually. If it was anything to do with Chaos then they'd never be accepted back, they'd be killed on sight or tortured etc


----------

